# Do I need NLS?



## blazingice (Aug 23, 2013)

This is a very basic question, but I don't seem to get a simple answer. Do I really need NLS enabled when building ports?  I tried to read the chapter on "Localization and Internationalization" in the handbook, but I got even more confused. I am using UTF-8 and my login.conf looks like this:


```
me:\
        :charset=UTF-8:\
        :lang=en_GB.UTF-8:
```

What will happen if I disable NLS?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm not sure but NLS as far as I understand has some connection with fonts? I prefer to always enable it to be sure that I will not have any trouble.


----------

